# University of Florida pharmacy students must have iPhone or iPod Touch



## MMiz (Jul 9, 2009)

*University of Florida pharmacy students must have iPhone or iPod Touch*

It's getting to be the 'in' thing for Colleges and Universities. The University of Florida at Gainesville is now requiring incoming pharmacy students for the fall semester to have either an iPhone or an iPod touch.

"These are the instruments at the forefront that are developing applications for medical uses by the hundreds. We want our students to become adept at using these mobile devices early on because we see this as the future in pharmacy practice."

*Read more!*


----------



## Summit (Jul 9, 2009)

Full retard in a no retard zone...


----------



## Meursault (Jul 9, 2009)

I wonder what Apple had to do to get them to lock it in like that. I don't think I've ever seen Microsoft-esque tactics from them before. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I believe a lot of schools require PDAs, but this is the first I've heard of that requires a specific brand. Now that ePocrates is available for Apple, I suppose it doesn't matter that much.


----------



## Aidey (Jul 9, 2009)

This seems a little absurd unless the school is willing to help people pay for them. Yes, they can be good tools, but most of the things they do can be duplicated on cheaper devices, like a $50 digital recorder for lectures, or even hooking up an external mic to a laptop.


----------



## VentMedic (Jul 9, 2009)

Aidey said:


> This seems a little absurd unless the school is willing to help people pay for them. Yes, they can be good tools, but most of the things they do can be duplicated on cheaper devices, like a $50 digital recorder for lectures, or even hooking up an external mic to a laptop.


 
There are many, many applications that can be placed on these devices just like the PDAs.  Most of us wouldn't be without them in the hospital.  

Also, just about every college student is required to have a laptop computer loaded with everything.  

This is actually just a small investment for the future.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 9, 2009)

Considering the sheer amount of medical applications available for the iPhone / iTouch's, it's really no surprise.


----------



## silver (Jul 9, 2009)

epocrates on the iphone would probably be amazingly useful for any pharmacy student


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 9, 2009)

I do like epocrates and Medscape on my Itouch. I don't go on shift at either the hospital or internship without it


----------



## mikie (Jul 9, 2009)

I just hope these students will be able to do the work without the gizmos as well.  



silver said:


> epocrates on the iphone would probably be amazingly useful for any pharmacy student



If it wasn't so darn slow!!


----------



## VentMedic (Jul 9, 2009)

mikie said:


> I just hope these students will be able to do the work without the gizmos as well.


 

Unlike the few meds learned in Paramedic school, these students will have 1000s of meds to at least have a general idea of how to categorize them. As well there are daily updates from the FDA and drug manufacturers that pharmacists must be aware of. Even my alert messages are overwhelming and I have limited it to just a few sections. Medicine and the medications are constantly changing to where it is of much use to just rely on a monthly magazine. One must stay intouch daily.

Relying just on memory is not always the best way either and there is nothing wrong with referencing the correct dose.

So no it may not be possible for them to do without these very necessary gizmos.


----------



## HotelCo (Jul 9, 2009)

I wonder if they can apply their financial aid to getting it. After all, it is a requirement.


----------



## Sasha (Jul 10, 2009)

mikie said:


> I just hope these students will be able to do the work without the gizmos as well.
> 
> 
> 
> If it wasn't so darn slow!!



Try adding memory.  It's a beast and eats memory for breakfast.


----------

